# Catfish Bait Rig made from a coat hanger.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a great way to rig your bait.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Clever! Wish I'd had that when I used hotdogs for bait. Now I use shrimp. Easy to hook, stays on great, and I've been catching more cats with better size.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

twinkielk15 said:


> Clever! Wish I'd had that when I used hotdogs for bait. Now I use shrimp. Easy to hook, stays on great, and I've been catching more cats with better size.


If it's not too personal, where are good places to catch catfish here in Utah. Used to catch them by the zillions back home in Looziana but haven't even tried out here. I been antsy for some lately and wouldn't mind catching a half dozen or so for a nice fish fry.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> If it's not too personal, where are good places to catch catfish here in Utah. Used to catch them by the zillions back home in Looziana but haven't even tried out here. I been antsy for some lately and wouldn't mind catching a half dozen or so for a nice fish fry.


I live in Provo and try to stay fairly local. Utah Lake is the obvious but I've never had much luck out there. Salem pond is my personal favorite. Where are you located?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

twinkielk15 said:


> I live in Provo and try to stay fairly local. Utah Lake is the obvious but I've never had much luck out there. Salem pond is my personal favorite. Where are you located?


Draper, so just up the road from you


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you want to make the drive down I'd be happy to take you out there. Or I can tell you right where to go. They are not the best tasting cats though. They are farmed and then spend the rest of their lives in a dirty little pond so....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

twinkielk15 said:


> If you want to make the drive down I'd be happy to take you out there. Or I can tell you right where to go. They are not the best tasting cats though. They are farmed and then spend the rest of their lives in a dirty little pond so....


It will probably be a couple of weeks before I can go but if you want to PM me where to go that would be awesome


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a very nice rig Willcfish! LostLouisianian I sent you a pm.


----------

